# Guess the weight of my yet-to-be-built CAAD9



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

No official prize money yet, but I'm looking for sponsors...

'07 CAAD 9 frame (60cm) with Slice Premium Fork
FSA integrated headset
Full DA 10 spd (including 7801's)(12-25)(39/53)(175)
Thomson Elite Post (250ish length)
Thomson X4 Stem (120mm zero rise)
Ouzo Pro AL bars (44 c to c)
Flite Ti 
Cinelli Cork Tape
Michelin Pro Race 2 (23c)
Specialized UL tubes
Velox Strips
Keo Carbon Cro-Mo
Tacx Tao (x2)

So, what'll it be?

I'm guessing 15.75 lbs.

Oh...and I lubricate all threads before insertion


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

depends on wheelset.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Dura Ace WH-7801 Wheelset w/ stock skewers. (NOT the SL's)

I'll weigh it and post the results when its built.

Thought it might be fun for some to harbor a guess.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

My guess would be well north of 16, (16.25-16.5) if you are using the DA brakes.
Just a guess.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

16.25


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

16.13333 lbs


----------



## jojoaist (Feb 1, 2005)

I will say 16.75


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Less than 28lbs and more than 9lbs.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

16.84 lbs. It's been my experience that most bike come in at least a pound more than we figure on paper, especially if going by manufacturers stated weights.

Not to reign on your parade, but you've forgotten cables/housings, guides, bar tape plugs, cable ends, grease for BB cups, threads. You also have a 60cm frame, heavier than the standard size C-Dale normally uses. Stem weights do not include the hardware. Frame weights do not include the weight of the bottle cage bolts. I know each part weighs very little, but it all adds up. Wheels do not include the weight of the skewers, and Dura Ace specs. is for 11-23, and 170mm cranks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

17.1 lbs.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Less than 28lbs and more than 9lbs.


Guess Forrest's IQ


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> Guess Forrest's IQ


Yer a quick one, fella. Mommy must be proud o' you!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Cervelo-er said:


> Dura Ace WH-7801 Wheelset w/ stock skewers. (NOT the SL's)
> I'll weigh it and post the results when its built.


when do you think you'll have it built up?
imo, I'd figure around 17.2 lbs


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Frame is waiting for parts. Ordered the DA10 from PBK on Friday, it arrived yesterday! Unreal. Should have the wheels by the end of the week...together for a hillclimb race on Saturday if the God's favor is with me.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

kewl-bet you're excited.hope you enjoy your new ride.
fwiw, don't be discouraged if the weight works out higher than anticipated. As near as I can figure, most bike and component manufacturers are pretty optimistic with their published weights and many of the guys posting here bragging about how light their bikes turned out are either outright lying or not letting on that they left out the pedals, bottle cages, etc. 
I ride fairly small size frames and no matter what, my own figures run pretty consistantly a full pound or more higher than those being touted around these parts for similarly constructed and equipped bikes in much larger sizes.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Probably right. I'll be stoked either way. After reading thru some posts over on WW, I've seen some places where I could have taken this down into the 14-15 range pretty easily...but I want a strong, stiff, durable racing bike...who knows, maybe I'll toy with some Pulsions, carbon bits, some M5 brakes, and building my own set of tubulars over the winter while it's hanging on the wall.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

The old Selle Italia Flite was advertised by Selle Italia as weighing 200-215 grams (8 percent plus or minus, but 90 percent of the time it's plus). I have weighed my Flite and other Flites on an accurate scale - the Flite weighs somewhere between 225-235 grams. The new Flite is advertised as weighing 180 grams, but I doubt that. 

I would guess the same goes for most road pedals (only Speedplay is spot on) whose advertised weight is far lower than the actual weight, especially Look, Time, and Shimano.
Don't these companies weigh their products? Or do the marketing people guesstimate?

You have the weight of your frame and fork, plus ALL the components - probably tack on 1/4 to 1/3 a pound, at most 1/2 a pound.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

The old Selle Italia Flite was advertised by Selle Italia as weighing 200-215 grams (8 percent plus or minus, but 90 percent of the time it's plus). I have weighed my Flite and other Flites on an accurate scale - the Flite weighs somewhere between 225-235 grams. The new Flite is advertised as weighing 180 grams, but I doubt that. 

I would guess the same goes for most road pedals (only Speedplay is spot on) whose advertised weight is far lower than the actual weight, especially Look, Time, and Shimano.
Don't these companies weigh their products? Or do the marketing people guesstimate?

You have the weight of your frame and fork, plus ALL the components - probably tack on 1/4 to 1/3 a pound, at most 1/2 a pound.


----------



## jojoaist (Feb 1, 2005)

dhtucker4 said:


> The new Flite is advertised as weighing 180 grams, but I doubt that.


I weighed a couple of new Flites a few days ago at the shop. They where 190g, 192g, 195g. so yeah a little off. At least they don't advertise the wrong weight right on the saddle like they do with the SLR


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*All done...17.25ish*

Not on the official scale yet, but it's coming in at right around 17.25lbs with cages and pedals. I know there are quite a few places where I could have shaved some weight, but I think I'll stick with this setup thru till next spring, then look to some tubular wheels for fun.

Ride report and pictures to follow.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*My 60cm Dale*

My CAAD 8 with full AD 10spd, ES wheels and topped off with WCS odds and sods is 16.5 pounds. Thats with pedals, and cages.



cheers

Ralph


----------

